

Quick Hiring Tip for Founders/HR -- Reverse Captchas ;) - ttol

Usually when we put up a posting, we get sent a ton of resumes.  One trick we used to help weed out the people who shotgun apply is to put in instructions in the posting to put two words in the subject, like "Read it!" -- like a reverse captcha.<p>If we're going to put in the time to read resumes, schedule interviews, etc, it should be with people who are genuinely interested in the position.<p>Anyone have other HR tips to share?
======
cperciva
_Anyone have other HR tips to share?_

Emails from China, India, Pakistan, and Iran which start "Dear Professor
Percival" get immediately sent to the bit-bucket. (Those four countries are
notorious for students spamming research assistant applications.)

Emails from other countries get a polite reply explaining that I'm not a
professor. :-)

